# Bosch Steuerung programmieren.



## jense (17 August 2008)

hallo,

bin neu hier, darum möcht ich mich kurz vorstellen.
mein name ist jens, bin 31 jahre alt und gelernter elektroniker. hab über zehn jahre auf dem beruf gearbeitet, allerdings nur siemens programmiert.
nun hab ich mich selbsständig gemacht und jetzt geht's darum, eine bosch zs400 zu programmieren...

da ist auch schon mein problem:
könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich material oder unterlagen dazu finde, ggf. die oberfläche mit der die bosch programmiert wird?

bin für alle tips dankbar.

gruß jens


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2008)

jense schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier, darum möcht ich mich kurz vorstellen.
> mein name ist jens, bin 31 jahre alt und gelernter elektroniker. hab über zehn jahre auf dem beruf gearbeitet, allerdings nur siemens programmiert.
> ...


 

bosch zs 400 ist die Zentraleinheit einer bosch CL 400.

Seit es nicht mehr Bosch-automation heißt, sondern: 


http://www.boschrexroth.com

gibt es kaum noch Infos zu diesen alten Steuerungen

aus Reste etwa

hier

http://www.boschrexroth.com/busines...stechnik_de/cl_de/index.jsp?searchQuery=cl400


Ansonsten ist es mir immer unverständlich, das man nicht in den Lage
ist den simplen Suchstring:

BOSCH ZS 400

mal bei Google einzugeben. Die o.g. Infos hatte ich innerhalb von drei Minuten.

Aber sei es --- ich kann nur hoffen, dass du den Auftrag noch nicht angenommen hast. Selbst wenn du dir das PROG-TOOL beschaffst,
hast du NULL Support.

Vielleicht kannst du die alte Steuerung "herausreißen" und auf S7 umstellen.
Es wäre an der Zeit.

Ansonsten halt *IndraControl L* , wenn die E/A-Anzahl reicht 
(ist von BoschRexroth) falls der Kunde auf BOSCH besteht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## jense (17 August 2008)

hallo frank,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

hat mir geholfen!

hab mir jetzt mal die software mit der testlizenz auf's pg gemacht und werd mal sehen wie ich die bausteine aus der zs (wegen mir) cl 400 bekomme. hätt nicht gedacht, dass man das tool (wenn auch nur testlizenz) so einfach bekommt, hab's deshalb gleich über ein forum versucht.

ach ja, natürlich würd ich die bosch liebend gerne gegen eine s7 ersetzen, aber die bausteine in der bosch wären hier sehr hilfreich, muß ja für die siemens auch wieder ein programm basteln...

nochmal danke

gruss jens


----------



## little_people (17 September 2008)

also ich hab die cl400 als eine recht gutmütige steuerung kennengelernt. hab für nen kunden schon viel mit dieser steuerung gemacht. melde dich bei problemen


----------

